# Six Mile report 3-20



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Updated March 20, 2003 
Lake Sakakawea

Looks like another good weather weekend approaching to do some pike fishing. There were several pike caught last weekend but we did not weigh anything big.

There were some real nice walleye that came out of the Douglas Bay area also.

Fish off of Centennial Boat Landing, Stienke Bay, Detrobriand Bay (whats left of it), Garrison Bay or Douglas Bay

Fish these areas in 5 to15 feet of water, tip 1/0 treble hooks with smelt. Suspend your bait anywhere from 12" off the bottom to just a couple feet below the ice.

Lake Audubon

Numerous limits being reported. Nice fish also! 
Walleye activity is picking up throughout the lake. Best area has been Velva Bay, Nelson Bay. Fish in 6 to 21 feet of water. Tip #4 trebles with 2-3 minnows and suspend them about 6 inches off the bottom.

Try fishing the same areas you found them last fall.


----------

